# Nerite Bucktooth Smile



## Aelyph Finrel (Apr 26, 2010)

My Zebra Nerite told me he wanted his picture to be taken. (I need to clean the inside glass...)


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 24, 2010)

That is cute. I love snails!


----------

